# Paradise Beach Villas any maps or floor plans



## mabbate (May 24, 2006)

Hi,

I'm going to Paradise Beach villas, Aruba in three days and completely forgot to get on this list and ask questions. I see that there isn't a web site for PBV but there used to be. I was wondering if anyone had any info on unit 302, maps floor plans anything. Is that the old section? Its a 2 bed 2 bath unit but I don't know if it has a balcony, a view, or even a terrace. Can anyone help??? We are planning on taking a taxi from the airport, we arn't planning to do much except heavy nothing, is there like one day car rentals if its overcast or raining? Want about shopping - anything around for food? What about resturants - anything close?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## lvhmbh (May 25, 2006)

Go to www.visitaruba.com and post this question.  Many owners and others that have stayed there will be glad to help.  Linda


----------



## Liz from N.J. (May 25, 2006)

Paradise Beach Villas does have a website. It's down because the site is being being revamped. 

I have never stayed at Paradise Beach so I don't know the floor plan of the units.

You should have perfect weather, but if you want to rent a car for a day or two, Econo is nearby at La Quinta Resort and next door at La Cabana is Optima Car Rental. 

At Paradise Beach there's Le Petite Cafe where they have an all-you-can-eat breakfast for $7.95. It is not a buffet. They bring it to you on the plate. I had breakfast there last month but was not impressed. Food was cold even though there was only 1 other table occupied. Try the buffet breakfast for $12.95 at the Captains Table at La Cabana. A big variety and better quality food.   

http://www.lepetitcafearuba.com/home/home_paradise.html

You are in walking distance of Tulips. They have very good food and great prices. Their Sangria is delicious. http://www.mvceaglebeach.com/english/restaurant.html

You can take the bus to many restaurants in downtown or at the Hi-Rise area. The bus stops in front of Paradise Beach.


----------



## goldwing (May 25, 2006)

Yes 302 would be in the old section. I have never stayed in that unit but it would be on the 3rd floorfacing Lacabana. Very nice resort & I think you will enjoy it.
Dave


----------



## mabbate (May 26, 2006)

Thanks to all.


----------



## silverfox82 (May 27, 2006)

302 is the end unit in phase 1 and I think has recently been renovated, carpets, furniture, etc. The view leaves a little to be desired, perhaps they will let you get a 2 bed in phase 2, couldn't hurt to ask. La Petit cafe was fine for dinner, they have 2 other locations on the island so they seem to be doing something right. Next door is the suisse chalet, one of the better restaurants on Aruba that has an early bird special and of course, next door the other way, is La Cabana with it's many restaurants. There is a bus stop (bushalte) at pdv so you could go into town or to the high rise restaurants for a change of pace. I'm quite sure you will enjoy pdv, we do.


----------



## mabbate (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks to all for your replys. Got back a week ago and unit 302 was an older unit in Phase I. The only other unit available was 102, directly below us on the first floor. The view was of the side of La Cabana but if you craned your neck, you can see the beach. The unit was nice, but the hot, humid air completely defeated the very old air conditioning. The windows and french doors leading to the balcony were wood and single pane glass. the suns heat came right through the gaps in the frames and the wind blew the humid air right into the unit.

The public areas by the pools, jacuzzi, snack bar and outdoor bar were fantastic. There were always plenty of chairs and palopas available.

We had a great time, but Aruaba is too hot, humid and windy for me.


----------

